# Medicare consults (99241-99245)



## carriebeth (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone read/seen that Medicare will not be paying for these codes (99241-99245) as of 1/2010?


----------



## LLovett (Sep 21, 2009)

*Yes, that is the direction they are wanting to take*

That is in the 2010 proposed rule, it would be all consults inpatient and outpatient, and it is not finalized yet. 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/apps/media/p...ge=&showAll=&pYear=&year=&desc=&cboOrder=date

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

